# If banned from this slingshot forum what is reinstatement process



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm new here and think this is a great forum. I also so use other slingshot related forum. Many of the people who I have learned the most from on the other forums have been banned from using this forum. Hope it dose not happen to me because akward, slow, and kind of moody at times. I'm wondering what is the period of time that should pass before someone can be reinstated, and are or what is the process.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

now this is what I call getting the jump on it LOL


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

It seems to me that there is a "fee" associated with reinstatement. This fee is to be paid to all members who respond to this post. :rofl:


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

$20 paid to yours truly after each time you are banned will get you reinstated.  Somebody ban this person for threatening to be moody so I can cash in. (Just kidding). Welcome aboard.

Tom


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

leadball said:


> I'm new here and think this is a great forum. I also so use other slingshot related forum. Many of the people who I have learned the most from on the other forums have been banned from using this forum. Hope it dose not happen to me because akward, slow, and kind of moody at times. I'm wondering what is the period of time that should pass before someone can be reinstated, and are or what is the process.


A.A.???


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Block of olive wood or around 700 lead balls shipped to the UK should cover it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 52807


Prevention is the best cure.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Ah. I've also taken as friends a few of the banned person and would like to help restore them to good standing. If I can. I don't wish to ruffle any feathers. I come in peace with pure hart, and good intentions.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

As you can tell from our very serious replies, the question should not be directed to the forum because we will have all sorts of ideas designed for the purposes of reconcilliation. You might want to direct your question to the powers which be through private pm.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello leadball! Good to see you. Being released from ban is not something that seems to happen.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

treefork said:


> download.jpg
> 
> Prevention is the best cure.


Ditto on this one too ,oh yeah, a sizable slab of Bubinga !! Lol


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

If you were banned why would you want to come back, there are other forums out there.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

First, read this. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29900-complaints-about-moderator-activity/

Then take it to PM.


----------

